# Hello from Wylie



## AHMO '87 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello to all from the once small town of wide awake Wylie. I made MM about five weeks ago in one of Texas' oldest lodges, which is Zavala. Still have the final proficiency to go but am getting closer by the day!

Still amazed at the memory work involved in progressing through the degrees...


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome, Brother!

Are you equally amazed at your ability to memorize all of the memory work? I was.  I would say good luck wit the masters proficiency, but you should have no trouble.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations on being raised to the Sublime Degree and welcome.


----------



## JTM (Aug 31, 2009)

welcome to the forums.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, and the fact that you are still looking for masonry (I mean you found this site) is testimony that the degrees left a lasting impression. Feel free to jump in feet first and find your way around. Let us know if we can help in any way.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 31, 2009)

welcome aboard!


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas Forums!  Glad to have you


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to one of the best places on the net to discuss Masonry, and especially Texas Masonry. Congratulations on your recent raising, and keep up the good work. Now that you are a Master Mason, don't slow down, keep looking for as much  light as you wish, and enjoying the company of your brethren. Stop in here ever so often and tell us how you are doing.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## JTM (Sep 1, 2009)

welcome to the forums.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## JTM (Sep 2, 2009)

hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## rhitland (Sep 3, 2009)

Good to have you and would love to see a pic of your Lodge.


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 3, 2009)

welcome


----------

